# Weight difference between frame sizes?



## rollin nolan

Does anyone know how much weight is gained as frame size increases? If a manufacture quotes a 900 gram frame weight for a 54cm, what will it be for a 58cm? I'd really like to see two sub-1000 gram frames (R3, Addict, Tarmac, etc, etc.) in different sizes weighed side by side. There has to be a substantial difference between a 52cm and 60cm.


----------



## rkb

Hello- I have had the opportunity that you are asking about. Recently I weighed the new Lemond Tete de Course frame in a size 59cm. The weight came in at 907 grams for the 59cm. The advertised weight for the 55 is 850 grams. As Lemond uses size specific tubing, where the tube dia. is larger on a 59 than a 55, there is a high likelihood that the weight of the 55 is in fact 850 grams or very close to it. The Lemond sizing goes 53 55 57 59 and 61, so an increase of 28.5 grams per frame size from the 55 to the 57 and then to the 59 is very reasonable.


----------



## rollin nolan

Wow, that's very surprising. You would think the extra material would weigh more than 28.5 grams per size.


----------



## rkb

Also, if you go to http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes
and look at the Scott or Litespeed frames you can get an idea how their frames increase in weight with size.


----------

